# Port installation stopped - NEXT Step?



## jaymax (Aug 14, 2015)

When an installation from the ports stop, say - because of a dependency SNAFU, and that SNAFU is corrected - the next step hopefully is to continue the installation.
I've seen the following recommended:

`make clean`
`make deinstall`
`make install clean`
Doesn't the `make clean` step remove all the object files already compiled, although not linked etc?
Frequently, the deinstall step is skipped as the port /(pkg) is not yet installed, and then the `make install clean` seems as if the whole process is restarted again.

Is my thinking correct?

I have been installing a program from the ports, it's been running for several hours, supposedly in the `make` mode; then it encountered

```
Checking for system tdb >= 1.3.6  : 17:47:20 runner pkg- config --errors-to-stdout --print-errors "tdb >= 1.3.6" --cflags --libs tdb
not found
ERROR: System library tdb of version 1.3.6 not found, and bundling disabled
[104222 refs]
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
```

tdb 1.3.7 was in the ports, which I installed

Now, I'd like to continue, 'without remaking the wheel' so far completed - directive appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## talsamon (Aug 14, 2015)

You told us not which port you tried to install , I guess net/samba. But there different versions of it.
I think your system is not full updated. You also not said which FreeBSD version and platform.
(If it is net/samba it never needs hours to compile).


----------



## jaymax (Aug 14, 2015)

My apologies on the omissions, it slipped me - it was net/samba42 ; FreeBSD version 
	
	



```
FreeBSD MACH 10.2-BETA1 FreeBSD 10.2-BETA1 #0: Mon Jul 20 14:22:20 PDT 2015
```
 on an i386 platform.

I did do a `portupgrade` just before the installation, `make all-depends-list` and `make missing` and did run several hours. Anyway the question was intended as a general tactical question.

I did omit the `make clean` and the `deinstall` step, just used the `make install clean` step and it seemed to have continued from where it left off.

Thanks!
BTW! How did you know it was net/samba ?  

.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 14, 2015)

> How did you know it was net/samba ?


I don't know any other programs use tdb and look at http://www.freshports.org/databases/tdb/ which programs need it.


----------

